# Drywall above shower?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the joist spacing?


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

1/2" will be fine, many will suggest 5/8" on the lid so it will not sag.
I never use 5/8 for the lid, Have not had any problems with 1/2". As a remodel carpenter for many years, I rarely find 5/8" except for fire wall in garage and would also be 5/8 on garage ceiling if living space above it. 5/8" has a purpose.

And the average truss built roof, the rafters are set 24" apart and ceiling below it has 1/2" drywall on it.
Since you are in a basement, you have floor joist as your ceiling, and probably 16" oc, 
Either way, your plan sounds fine.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

"the standard" around here is 5/8 on the lid, if 24" OC. if i could recall what we used in '80 on my house, i'd voice an opinion, but i can't (i think it was 1/2", though). i will use 5/8 on my new house, and am using 5/8 on my shop. some guys on another forum recommend 5/8 anywhere there is 24" OC wood; walls or ceiling. 5/8 is sure safer, as far as sagging. primer and good paint is what we did; works fine, but we don't take long, steaming showers. some folks do, and sheetrock may not be the best choice there.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

funfool said:


> 1/2" will be fine, many will suggest 5/8" on the lid so it will not sag.
> I never use 5/8 for the lid, Have not had any problems with 1/2". As a remodel carpenter for many years, I rarely find 5/8" except for fire wall in garage and would also be 5/8 on garage ceiling if living space above it. 5/8" has a purpose.
> 
> And the average truss built roof, the rafters are set 24" apart and ceiling below it has 1/2" drywall on it.
> ...


any thing 24" OC requires by code 5/8 sheetrock and that is wall and ceilings. yes you may not have problems. but your customer might down the road will have them.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are going to need to finish the drywall joints, per code, 1/2" "ceiling board" is stiffer and will span the 24" (footnote "d"); http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_7_sec002_par010.htm

The local AHJ will probably allow any of the newer "lightweight" 1/2" boards, with a water-based texture and insulation above equal to 5/8" standard drywall. They have equivalent sag-resistance; http://www.americangypsum.com/data/products/LightRocsubmittalsheet541.pdf

http://www.usg.com/sheetrock-ultralight-gypsum-panels.html

http://www.certainteed.com/products/gypsum/wall-ceiling-boards/341275

http://www.gp.com/build/toughrock-lightweight-drywall

Gary


----------

